# Code Descriptions for radiofrequency



## dbonar (Jun 15, 2010)

Does anyone know where I could go to find previous cpt descriptions for radiofrequency?   The physician wants me to go back five years.


----------



## kimberlykimble7@gmail.com (Jun 16, 2010)

If you do not have previous CPT books to look-up check with the AMA (American Medical Association). If you physician think he/she billed wrong they will not get paid from five years ago. This is just a thought to save you the work.


----------



## dwaldman (Jun 16, 2010)

We have a copies of older verisons of the CPT book. I looked the 2005 copy and it has the same definition as the 2010 for codes 64622-64627. So you can tell the physician that since 2005 the code description has not changed.


----------

